# Bud Light king mackeral tourney



## Strike Zone

Who is in


----------



## 401 Cay

We will be there.


----------



## REEL FEISTY

We'll be there


----------



## SeaBit

We're in!:toast


----------



## Brad King

We're in


----------



## rigrunner05

my dinghy.........IN


----------



## LATERALINE

We will be there for the first time!


----------



## Strictly Bizness

we have some work to do on the boat after fishing in Fourchon this weekend but, i am about 90% sure that Team Strictly Bizness is in.


----------



## Barry Cole

Family Jewels is in... Weather providing...


----------



## user285

we are in:letsdrink


----------



## pound4pound

We will be there!


----------



## fool4fishing

We are in.


----------



## DreamWeaver21

Dream Weaver will be there!


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

With bells on. Especially since we missed last year and Fourchon last week. And just for entertainment I have arranged for Roy and I to go a few rounds at the capts. meeting since a few of those billfish boys don't care for me a whole lot. Here is their chance?????:letsdrink


----------



## cobia06

Team Freebird will be there ready to rock!!


----------



## Bluewater Cowboy

I'm spending the weekend at the condo with the wife and was thinking of coming to the weigh-in. Where is the weigh-in and give me directions coming from the Indigo in Perdido.

Thanks for your Help,

Capt. Lee Michael


----------



## bonita dan

No kidding David. Is Roy gonna bring that little ring set-up or is he just gonna beat ya up on the beach? :letsdrink

Bluewater Cowboy,the Capt.meeting,weigh-ins and awards thing is all gonna be held at Flounders on P'cola bch. www.pensacolakingmack.com is the website.


----------



## Clay Peacher

We are in. Good luck to everybody.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

We wish everybody good luck. Hope to see you at the scales. Anybody up for a little touch football at check out????:letsdrink

Go and get you an EVEROL!


----------



## Huff

by touch do you mean full contact? I'm in!


----------



## Tide In Knots

I'm in only I'll be on "Pain Killer" as my boat is under repair in GA.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *Tide In Knots (6/19/2008)*I'm in only I'll be on "Pain Killer" as my boat is under repair in GA.


Alright then another real boat. This going to be good. We'll look for you about 30 minutes before chech out or blast off!


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *bonita dan (6/18/2008)*No kidding David. Is Roy gonna bring that little ring set-up or is he just gonna beat ya up on the beach? :letsdrink
> 
> Bluewater Cowboy,the Capt.meeting,weigh-ins and awards thing is all gonna be held at Flounders on P'cola bch. www.pensacolakingmack.com is the website.


We'llprobably just do it on the sand. No sense wasting money on the little ring and head gears. Do really believe anything I say.


----------



## Speckulator

FF---I think more than a few biilfishermen are on that list!!!!!!!

LAFFIN!!!!!!!!!!

George


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *Speckulator (6/19/2008)*FF---I think more than a few biilfishermen are on that list!!!!!!!
> 
> LAFFIN!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> George


Viva 4 strokes George!!!!!


----------



## Speckulator

Do what??????

George


----------



## Huff

I'm going with - Long Live 4-Strokes!


----------



## reelnutz

I'm All In !!!:moon


----------



## BowedOver

Team Bowed Over is out. We seperated our T-Top from the boat last weekend in Fourchon. Needless to say it wont be ready tell next week.:banghead


----------



## WayneO

Team "HammerTime" is in!!! Good luck and Tight Lines to all!! 

WayneO


----------



## SandyKeys

It was GREAT to see you all tonight.... GOOD LUCK TO ALL!! See you at the scales! :letsdrink


----------

